

The future of the self-driving electric car. - simondlr
http://simondlr.com/post/36430115362/the-future-of-the-self-driving-electric-car

======
cyphersanctus
Very interesting. This is certainly something that we will be seeing in the
nearby future. I wouldn't see a need for specific parking lots. What would be
needed would be a car lane on certain streets where those self driving
electric cars could cruise at low speeds.

------
calciphus
A friend of mine has a 3 year old daughter. His comment to me struck me in a
way I didn't expect:

"There's a good chance my daughter may never learn to drive"

If he has the money and love of technology to get his daughter a self-driving
car at 16 (or earlier if laws change) - why would she?

